# one piece women's underlayer



## caribchakita (Jan 20, 2014)

I am wicked OCD about my feeling the gap of my pants and shirt when I bend over to buckle up ...the cold blasting me and the constant fixing my clothes drives me bonkers. 

I saw a Ninja underlayer suit at the local shop but did not investigate too much. 

I think the Airblaster Ninja Suit is my pick..comments?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

How long does it take to go to pee with such a suite?

I never get a gap after buckle up. Procesure is to put the sleeve of the base layer shirt into base layer pants, and shirt into shell pants.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

neni said:


> How long does it take to go to pee with such a suite?
> 
> I never get a gap after buckle up. Procesure is to put the sleeve of the base layer shirt into base layer pants, and shirt into shell pants.



This!!!!!

But I do Base Shirt over Base Pant, Shell Pant over Base Shirt, Second Layer Shirt over Shell Pant, Powder Skirt below Second Layer Shirt hem!!!!!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I love letting the world see my tramp stamp when I buckle up. It's art, and my gift to the world.


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

You could also look into Volcom outwear. 

They use their "zip tech" which zips the jacket to the pants, so there will be no skin exposure when you bend over. 

It's super nice, and would be easier to pee if you need to, as Neni brought up. 

However, re-doing your outerwear will be more expensive than getting an Airblaster Ninja Suit

Volcom Zip Tech:

http://www.volcom.com/news/zip-tech-outerwear-technology/

Air blaster Ninja Suit:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

f00bar said:


> I love letting the world see my tramp stamp when I buckle up. It's art, and my gift to the world.


Yeah, but there's no need to show it off all the time?????


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I try not to tuck my shirt into my underpants! Far too easy to get wedgied that way.   But often, _this_ occurs as a result,...









 :laugh:


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I try not to tuck my shirt into my underpants! Far too easy to get wedgied that way.   But often, _this_ occurs as a result,...
> 
> View attachment 80649
> 
> ...


Well at least we can't see your nipples!!!!!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I got my wife a ninja suit. She likes it a lot.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

neni said:


> How long does it take to go to pee with such a suite?





Matty_B_Bop said:


> You could also look into Volcom outwear.
> 
> They use their "zip tech" which zips the jacket to the pants, so there will be no skin exposure when you bend over.
> 
> It's super nice, and would be easier to pee if you need to, as Neni brought up.


Actually it is way faster to do a 'sit-down session' with the Ninja suit then with the Volcom zip system (unless you are still clipping the jacket to the pants...).


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I got my wife a merino wool Ninja suit. She freakin' loves it. Before that she had used a variety of quality base layers. She says the ninja suit is far warmer and more comfortable than independent pieces.

I also have one, got mine before I got her one. In my opinion they are awesome, I doubt I'll go back to two pieces again except for warm/spring riding. 

Full Disclosure: She is a skier so she doesn't have the problem of bending over to buckle up.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

MeanJoe said:


> I got my wife a merino wool Ninja suit. She freakin' loves it. Before that she had used a variety of quality base layers. She says the ninja suit is far warmer and more comfortable than independent pieces.
> 
> I also have one, got mine before I got her one. In my opinion they are awesome, I doubt I'll go back to two pieces again except for warm/spring riding.
> 
> Full Disclosure: She is a skier so she doesn't have the problem of bending over to buckle up.


You married a skier bro!?! :eyetwitch2:

You traitor. haha. I hope she's a hot skier at least. I would've fallen for a hot skier if I hadn't met a hot snowboarder first.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

WasabiCanuck said:


> You married a skier bro!?! :eyetwitch2:
> 
> You traitor. haha. I hope she's a hot skier at least. I would've fallen for a hot skier if I hadn't met a hot snowboarder first.


I'm biased but I think she is hot. I definitely married up. LOL

She tried snowboarding years before she met me. Had a bad go of it with shitty instruction from a friend. "Just like DO IT!!! WOO!! \m/" was the extent of her instruction. She is happy skiing and I'm happy we both can enjoy the slopes together. Now, our daughter had better want to snowboard instead of ski or there will be an issue. ;-)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

MeanJoe said:


> I'm biased but I think she is hot. I definitely married up. LOL


Yup. :embarrased1:

Now as for the OPs question, have you tried wearing suspenders on your snowboard pants? It works for me.

I put on my socks first, then long underwear, then base layer long sleeve shirt, then snowboard pants, suspenders next, then my armour layer, then my jacket. I bend over lots and never have an issue with needing to adjust my parts! lol :grin:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yup. :embarrased1:
> 
> Now as for the OPs question, have you tried wearing suspenders on your snowboard pants? It works for me.
> 
> I put on my socks first, then long underwear, then base layer long sleeve shirt, then snowboard pants, suspenders next, then my armour layer, then my jacket. I bend over lots and never have an issue with needing to adjust my parts! lol :grin:


Suspenders are PITA for a quick pee on the slopes, one has to get the jacket off to crouch which isn't comfy in -20°C and wind chills...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neni said:


> Suspenders are PITA for a quick pee on the slopes, one has to get the jacket off to crouch which isn't comfy in -20°C and wind chills...


Another reason why I love my outdoor plumbing! :grin:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Another reason why I love my outdoor plumbing! :grin:


I was definitly jelly of the guys on the last trip. To get off backpack, climbing harness, fumbling with all the layers of clothing in freezing cold with fresh snow up to your hip on a wide windy glacier field with my forever frozen hands... arrrr...


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

neni said:


> I was definitly jelly of the guys on the last trip. To get off backpack, climbing harness, fumbling with all the layers of clothing in freezing cold with fresh snow up to your hip on a wide windy glacier field with my forever frozen hands... arrrr...


The answer to all your problems


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

ridinbend said:


> The answer to all your problems


Looks a bit short? But the idea has something


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Accessory extension.


----------

